

Cooperative art game using Canvas - dougp
http://graphitimaze.com/

======
dougp
The author here. The whole thing is written in Rails and hosted on Heroku
which has been great. Canvas was surprisingly easy to work with coming from
almost no javascript experience. Anyways let me know what you think. Thanks

~~~
Timothee
I could see two issues:

\- The first square you end up in might be closed. So it's hard to know what's
going on since the keys don't seem to respond (it took me some time to realize
that)

\- The walls should be shared between adjacent squares. Right now, one wall
can be made of the right border from one square and the left border of the
square on the left. Which means you can lock "people".

Kind of fun though :)

~~~
dougp
Thanks, Yeah I should have guessed that people would try and trap people. That
seems to have worked out on its own as every wall near the start has been
vaporized now.

------
songism
This is really amazing. How long did it take to code?

I've been kind thinking of making something with Canvas. I didn't know it had
this potential. Thanks for sharing!

------
nym
I have no idea what's going on.

